# Need help on bidding a job.



## Darnell (May 4, 2011)

1 Tree 2or3 feet across the stump. Down with a large part of the tree on the roof of a house. It will be cut and removal of the entire tree. Sorry I don't have more info but just got the call yesterday and have not seen it yet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## treeslayer (May 4, 2011)

at least $ 75.00 and a case of beer......


----------



## climberjones (May 4, 2011)

darnell said:


> 1 tree 2or3 feet across the stump. Down with a large part of the tree on the roof of a house. It will be cut and removal of the entire tree. Sorry i don't have more info but just got the call yesterday and have not seen it yet. Thanks in advance.


 
pictures!


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 4, 2011)

:notrolls2::notrolls2:
Seriously?
Jeff


----------



## Darnell (May 4, 2011)

*Sorry no pics, But did look at it today.*

Ok I looked at it today, It is about 50ft. It not on the house but one limb is leaning on the roof of the 2nd story deck. The most of the weight I hope is on the ground and on the limb that is leaning on the roof. The reason I say hope is becouse there is a boat under there the tree could be on but can't see good enough to be shure untill we get some of the smaller limbs out of the way. We don't have a bucket truck so the hope is to cut enough to get the boat out from under it and then use a truck and ropes to roll the tree away from the house. Any input or sugestions would be welcomed.


----------



## deevo (May 4, 2011)

Darnell said:


> Ok I looked at it today, It is about 50ft. It not on the house but one limb is leaning on the roof of the 2nd story deck. The most of the weight I hope is on the ground and on the limb that is leaning on the roof. The reason I say hope is becouse there is a boat under there the tree could be on but can't see good enough to be shure untill we get some of the smaller limbs out of the way. We don't have a bucket truck so the hope is to cut enough to get the boat out from under it and then use a truck and ropes to roll the tree away from the house. Any input or sugestions would be welcomed.


 
Get one of these!


----------



## Tree Pig (May 5, 2011)

Blow it in place.


----------



## Darnell (May 5, 2011)

Ok, Anyone have any real input?


----------



## Hank Chinaski (May 5, 2011)

ask another tree service to bid it for you and charge the owner $100 more, and pocket the $100...

easy money.


----------



## Tree Pig (May 5, 2011)

Darnell said:


> Ok, Anyone have any real input?


 





[video=youtube;HM52FXtF9LY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM52FXtF9LY[/video]


----------



## Darnell (May 5, 2011)

*Guess I misread*

Sorry I thought this forum was so new guys could get guidance and help.


----------



## Tree Pig (May 5, 2011)

Darnell said:


> Sorry I thought this forum was so new guys could get guidance and help.


 
Well it is but if you come in asking a question like that and expect an honest answer your going to get a lot of ball busting... But with the idea of REALLY trying to help I posted that video of Murph because in my opinion thats a pretty good example of how to safely remove a tree from a roof with minimal equipment. 

I think Ill try cutting some limbs from under it and try to roll it off the roof does not sound like a solid safe plan to me. The first thing you need to be able to do is determine where that piece is weight loaded and then come up with a plan to remove it. 

If you want some solid responses try posting a few pics you will get better advice.


----------



## yooper (May 5, 2011)

Darnell said:


> Sorry I thought this forum was so new guys could get guidance and help.


 
guidance and help your asking professionals to #### a figure out of there ass with basic homeowner info. very vague, a photo would help. 

do you have the proper insurance to do the job? 
Have you ever actually bid a real tree job?


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 5, 2011)

I figured you for a troll. Seriously, hire someone!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## treeslayer (May 5, 2011)

yooper said:


> guidance and help your asking professionals to #### a figure out of there ass with basic homeowner info. very vague, a photo would help.
> 
> do you have the proper insurance to do the job?
> Have you ever actually bid a real tree job?


 


He's not a homeowner, he found a tree on a house and want's to get paid... How long you been "doing" tree work *DARNELL ?*

Darnell, You got one of these? If not, beat it. 
Don't take our food off the table...:msp_mad:


----------



## yooper (May 5, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> rock:
> 
> He's not a homeowner, he found a tree on a house and want to get paid..... How long you been "doing" tree work?
> 
> ...


 
yes my policy is out of south bend insurance one mill also . I have done tree work for 15 year and logging before that. I have a small company in a rural area on lake superior and do strictly climbing. most my work doesent involve a bucket truck so I dont own one. I dont need Iron just sitting around. take your beat it comment and shove it up your ass. I will gladly shove it up there for you if you would like me to☺


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 5, 2011)

Your pen is in the way of your address so now I can't send that special pie!!
:hmm3grin2orange:
Jeff,
This guy is something we needed, Hope he can replace FTA!


----------



## treeslayer (May 5, 2011)

yooper said:


> yes my policy is out of south bend insurance one mill also . I have done tree work for 15 year and logging before that. I have a small company in a rural area on lake superior and do strictly climbing. most my work doesent involve a bucket truck so I dont own one. I dont need Iron just sitting around. take your beat it comment and shove it up your ass. I will gladly shove it up there for you if you would like me to☺


 
Yooper, I reworded the previous post, my comments were directed at Darnell. your point was good, why I quoted it..:msp_wink:


----------



## yooper (May 5, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> Yooper, I reworded the previous post, my comments were directed at Darnell. your point was good, why I quoted it..:msp_wink:


 
its all good, by the way the company is west bend not south bendumpkin2:


----------



## yooper (May 5, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Your pen is in the way of your address so now I can't send that special pie!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> Jeff,
> This guy is something we needed, Hope he can replace FTA!


 
that should be easy:msp_w00t: the name and town is there already..at least some one with that name there will get the turd pie


----------



## yooper (May 5, 2011)

yooper said:


> that should be easy:msp_w00t: the name and town is there already..at least some one with that name there will get the turd pie


 
hell I had the addy in my book right after my comment....delete:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan (May 5, 2011)

deevo said:


> Get one of these!


 
I thought you would post a pic of a camera.


----------



## treemandan (May 5, 2011)

Darnell said:


> Sorry I thought this forum was so new guys could get guidance and help.


 
No,no, you are right, this is the 101 forum, you are in the right place and you are getting some of the best guidance and help there is. Its just that you are resisting.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (May 5, 2011)

*pictures*

Get pictures always. Even if it for your record or viewing latter. We all like pictures = less questions asked. And yes theres a lot of xss crap on this site. Check out other sites. Back to the thread. Do what your comfortable doing. Whether tied into damaged tree or nearby tree or rent a lift for a day. Make it a safe work area. Each storm tree can be different than others. Boat under tree?


----------



## Darnell (May 6, 2011)

To start with, Yes I do have Insurance. I don't do this for a living. A friend that installs for Direct TV talked me into doing it part time, Removing limbs and trees that interfere with the recption. Sometimes I will drop and remove the odd tree for a landowner. I don't do storm clean up, (did it with seabold here in the 90s after the ice storm) Have no desire to and don't really want this job. 

The job is for a elderly couple who have called 3 tree removal companys 2 flat out said they would or could not do it. The third came out and looked but acted like they did not want the job, Told them they would call them when they had a quote ready.

The issue is with all the storms lately they are covered up and can pick and choose their jobs right now. And nobody wants to deal with a saturated yard where they can't get a truck nowhere close to the work for some contrary old man with a tree on his boat. (remember if you actually read my second post it is on a boat only one limb is leaning aganst the house.). A mutual friend at their church called me and asked if I could help. I did not find this and think easy money, nor am I trying to take food from anyones table, Supper is on the table and the dinner bell rung. I can't help it if they just eat the meat and pudding, I was brought up to clean my plate vegtables included. 

The only reason I posted here to start with was to get a idea how to price the extensive saw work. As I am not doing this on a regular basis and as I said don't want to.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (May 6, 2011)

*price?*

Back yard, side yard, or how far to street will afect price. With the problem around tree start at 1,000 to 2,000. Make the head ache worth your time. Send some pictures for a better idea of the lay of tree site. Good luck - be safe.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 6, 2011)

I have given this alot of thought. I have thought of many way's to tackle it. I finally came up with an answer. 
Can't tell, ain't seen it!!
Jeff :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Darnell (May 7, 2011)

Jeff and others that are sincere I understand. But after getting another call today from someone that recived a price of $1000 just to remove a downed tree with no hazards. I finally talked to a friend that works for another local tree service, He claims they are booked 4 months out. With every company that wants currently on goverment contracts. That makes sence as I have not seen any of the local big companys out in public.


----------



## pbtree (May 8, 2011)

:camera:

You know, I think there are some really cool and knowledgeable folks here who would be more than glad to help. 

If this business was as easy as throwing a figure on a simple question, then experience and talent would be meaningless.... 

Get some photos, and provide some specifics upon which to share some knowledge about - or the best you can hope for is ribbing or nebulous general answers that mean very little...


----------



## Hank Chinaski (May 8, 2011)

sincere?



It's odd how you've been asked to provide photo's to enable folks to give you the answers you seek, but you're not doing so in a timely manner. (and then suggest those waiting to help you aren't sincere about "your" job)

no one can answer you properly without you doing leg work.

There's nothing wrong with looking at it, and telling them you've got to figure the estimate and will be back to them within 24 hours.

good luck with your project and I wish you safety.


----------



## fishercat (May 8, 2011)

*we need a lot more info.*

If I was closer I would gladly help you. Unfortunately that is a drive. If you can make it worth my while,I WILL get it down.

Pics would help but still not as good as actually seeing it in person.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 8, 2011)

It took 38 post's to figure you a Troll!
Jeff :msp_mad:


----------



## Darnell (May 8, 2011)

I finally got some pics but I can't get them to load. Can I email them to someone who will load them for me?

Jeff why do you now think I am a troll?


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 8, 2011)

Darnell said:


> I finally got some pics but I can't get them to load. Can I email them to someone who will load them for me?
> 
> Jeff why do you now think I am a troll?


 
Not sure, send the pic's. "[email protected]"
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 8, 2011)

Amazing pic's on the TV with the Mississippi river rising, are you near there, Darnell?
Jeff


----------



## flushcut (May 8, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## pbtree (May 12, 2011)

As the world turns..... 
:welcome:
:kilt:
:deadhorse:
:bang:


----------



## stihl.logger (May 12, 2011)

Darnell, after reading thru three pages of smart asses, i my heart kinda goes out for ya. we all were new and or inexperianced at some point. i think alot of people tend to forget their own inexperiance and make themselves a legend in their own mind instead. Although new to this site, i have my share of experiance, i own a logging company and have made a decent reputation for myself taking on removal projects like what you speak of here and there in my down time. I would gladly give you my input and pointers if you would like to email me the pics. [email protected]


----------



## rarefish383 (May 13, 2011)

I'm not being a smart arse, I agree with deevo, get one of these. the crain cost me $814 for 4 hrs. We had the tree on the ground in 3 hrs, and I charged $1600 because it was for a friend of my inlaws, Joe.


----------



## stihl.logger (May 13, 2011)

rarefish383 said:


> I'm not being a smart arse, I agree with deevo, get one of these. the crain cost me $814 for 4 hrs. We had the tree on the ground in 3 hrs, and I charged $1600 because it was for a friend of my inlaws, Joe.


 
i totally agree with crane approach, 95% of the time it makes the job go ten times easier, especially if the operator has an open mind about the project. but not knowing what the jobsite consists of i was hesitant of bringing up the crane idea in case of the tree being non accessable to bigger equipment. there was mention of a boat underneith the tree so i may have made the mistake of assuming there was a body of water to deal with.
in retrospect, as the saying goes, if there is a will, there is a way. and or course if the money is right, anything is possible


----------



## Toddppm (May 13, 2011)

With other co's being 4 months out, I don't think he'll find an available crane anytime soon.


----------



## stihl.logger (May 13, 2011)

that is a good possibility, but in my area cranes are not commonly used for tree removals, most guys around here really don't think outside the box and stick to their buckets and roping off to their pick-up trucks lol. this could be the same down there. or cranes could be taking the industry by storm. the unknown factors are endless...


----------

